# VISITOR (Class FA) VISITOR (Subclass 600) visa



## destinedsom (Aug 30, 2016)

I need advise regarding Australia Visitor (subclass 600) visa my wife was granted. 
We are waiting for our Expression of interest to be approved/selected (PR 189), meanwhile we will have to apply for visa extension as the travel date(3 month max stay) is coming soon.

Can you advise if applying for visa extension can impose no further stay condition on our visa? Or visa condition will remain same as below?

This is my first post to please forgive if i missed any details. 


----Visa Details ---

" Visa class / subclass * FA / 600*
Visa applicant *Primary*
Visa grant date *14 June 2016*
Visa expiry date *08 October 2016*
Location *Onshore*
Visa status *In Effect*

Entries allowed *Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa
Must not arrive after14 June 2017
Period of stay 03 months on each arrival*

Visa condition(s)

*8101 - No work: The visa holder cannot work in Australia.

8201 - Maximum 3 Months Study: While in Australia, the holder must not engage, for more than three months, in any studies or training.*


----------

